
Ask HN: Which foundations help developers publish FOSS, like GNU or Apache? - gkya
You can ask these two that your project become a GNU or an Apache project, in which case if they accept you they give you infrastructure like mailing lists, bug trackers, etc., and they can get people to help or even adopt your project after you.<p>Are there any other similar ones?
======
silb
For Java related projects we use to have Codehaus. But it it shut down [0] and
the repos are now at Github [1].

[0] [https://www.javaworld.com/article/2892227/open-source-
tools/...](https://www.javaworld.com/article/2892227/open-source-
tools/codehaus-the-once-great-house-of-code-has-fallen.html)

[1] [https://github.com/codehaus](https://github.com/codehaus)

(edited: formatting)

